# Looking for a Digital Watch that's Accurate and Easy to Read



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a Casio Wave Ceptor that's on its last legs, and you would be think it would be simple to buy another, but it's totally out of stock, etc. So what I would like is a watch that is:

1. Small as possible
2. Shows Time (hh:mm:ss) date (mm/dd) and day (Mon, Tue, Wed....)
3. Has at least the time in a reasonably big digits (easy to read)
4. Is Highly accurate (Atomic/Radio, or GPS, or...)

I don't like the huge, jewelry/bling type watches, and I do some keyboarding as part of my work, the bigger watches and straps tend to get in the way. I always carry a cell-phone, so the primary usage is just to have something that is quick and easy to read, don't want to have to drag the cell-phone out of my pocket (and that's pretty obvious, could be considered impolite by some). Some further, nice-to-haves would be:

5. Water resistant
6. International (multi-band)
7. Solar recharging

I noticed that in the Casio Wave Ceptor and G-Shock lines, there are a lot of watches, but a lot of them are clunky, big/garish things, or have small numbers (sometimes both!). But I've been reasonably happy with my current one (WV-59A), it's just hit end-of-life, and I cannot buy another. But I figure, might be other options, maybe someone other manufacturer offers up something. 

Advice?


----------



## Tictocdoc (Sep 28, 2009)

Here you go...


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

Tictocdoc said:


> Here you go...


Yep. The digits are actually about the same size as on the much bigger Gs. You can fill all your criteria for cheap.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

moved to digital and abc watches.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tictocdoc said:


> Here you go...


I have to say, I see the hh:mm:ss and the day, but not the mm/dd, so that watch comes up a bit short. I'd like to be able to see all of them without having to cycle through a lot of buttons.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

How about a TIMEX Ironman?


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Based on the requirements, here is a thread you might find interesting:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-sbpg001-spirit-digital-review-comparison-300544.html


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

pwjone1 said:


> I have to say, I see the hh:mm:ss and the day, but not the mm/dd, so that watch comes up a bit short. I'd like to be able to see all of them without having to cycle through a lot of buttons.


OK, went to the Mall and made the rounds, and looking at the Casio that was pointed to before, which I believe is roughly:








GW5600J-1 - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO

(Casio G-Shock GW5600J-1)

It came close to filling requirements, reasonably small, etc., but it seemed to display either the Day (SUN[day]) or the Month/day (6/19), but not both at the same time. So it is indeed not really what I was after. Close, but not quite there. Shame really, it was nice and cheap.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

When I was making the rounds, there were a number of Timex watches that came close to meeting requirements, reasonably small, showed hh:mm:ss and day and mm/dd, nice big digits, but I could not find any Radio or Atomic controlled variants. The only Timex that I could find, searching the Web, that was Atomic or radio controlled, is out of stock and no longer listed on the Timex web site:









Timex T50041. Hard to tell, not being able to see it in person, what it really looks like, and if it's not available on the Web anyway, becomes sort of academic. Digits do look big.

The other Timex watch I could find that would be accurate would be the GPS controlled one:









http://www.timex.com/Ironman-Global...al_type,dial_color,price&searchRank=salesrankhttp://www.timexironman.com/Products/Global_Trainer_GPS.htm

But that looks to be a very large watch, so doesn't meet criteria #1.

I used to have one of the Nike runner's digital watches (actually went through a couple of them, band kept giving out), and they were extremely easy to read. That was handy when you were running, or just needed to glance at the watch and see the time, digits were huge, and it had day + mm/dd, they were also nice and light, but..., and this was a big but for me, the crystal oscillators always seemed to be a tad off, so within the course of a month or two, I was a minute or two off. So I ultimately gave up on them. Seems to me a watch, first and foremost, should be accurate, the phone in my pocket pretty much is, so if I have to go there to figure out what the real time is, sort of defeats the purpose of having a watch in the first place. Granted, I do realize that there are other reasons, some buy watches for the bling (and that's OK, but I'm not big on jewelry), some to have a link with the past, some find analog easier to deal with than analog, etc. But for me, it's about the time, and I want that to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

dmc-01 said:


> Based on the requirements, here is a thread you might find interesting:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-sbpg001-spirit-digital-review-comparison-300544.html


Thanks very much for the pointer, and you are right, that watch comes very close to meeting requirements. Funny, I have a Seiko Radio Controlled travel alarm, which I've found very useful over the years, so I had looked around while I was making the rounds at the Seiko watches, but for the most part, there were no digital watches. I see now, with a bit more research, that the digital+radio controlled variants don't seem to be exported directly. It appears that one of the Seiko's, the SDGA003, might be even closer to requirements:









http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SDGA003/SEIKO-Brightz-Solar-Wave-Active-Matrics-EPD-SDGA003.html

As it has bigger digits. Although I guess looking closer, not the seconds, not sure I'd be willing to give that up, just too handy sometimes, so maybe the SGPG001 would come closer (or for that matter, one of the Casios). I'll have to ponder. Wonder why Seiko doesn't bring them over.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Let me post a picture + link to the watch I'm replacing, which came closest to meeting requirements in the past, but unfortunately is quitting on me (I lost the band a while back, weirdest failure I've ever seen in a clasp, but because I do computer work, the watch was off and on a lot, and I really saw pretty reasonable lifetime from this watch, so no complaints there, other than I cannot seem to buy it in the U.S. anymore). The model on the back says Casio Wave Ceptor WV-59A (3054), in appearance it probably comes closest to:









WV59DA-1AV - Waveceptor - Timepiece - Products - CASIO

(metal band). It is not solar, but the digits for the hh:mm are nice and big, quite easy to read, in fact easier than most of the watches suggested so far previously. Crystal has held up reasonably well, some slight scrapes, and I'd buy another, but it mostly seems to be out of stock on the web, and I could not find any in the stores I tried. I realize that the watch manufacturers make them in batches, and the fact that Casio still lists it on it's web-site means it might eventually restock (the watch is made in China, so probably no Japan earth quake direct impact, but who knows if the parts inside might have been impacted, I know Epson/Seiko were, and they make some of the oscillators). But anyway, it's time to replace the watch, no alternative really, it's not working reliably anymore, one of the buttons is flakey, loses sync and resets to 12:00, etc. Served me well, but time for retirement.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

The watch I'm currently using, is the watch previous to the above, which I should say definitely does not meet requirements (too large and clunky), is ironically still available:









MTG900DA-8V - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO

This is not a small watch, by any stretch of the imagination, and the thing, metal band and all, weighs a ton (132g). And the clasp will really mar a laptop keyboard, so you have to take it off, if you're typing on one of those. And some of the not-metal bits are no longer silver. But otherwise, it really was not a bad watch, and it is still running, although the solar charging doesn't work so well anymore, so I have to find a South facing window, and leave it to charge for several days, to get it back into the charged range on the indicator. It did/does chew up shirt sleeves, another little anomaly.

I originally went with this watch, many years ago now, when I had a reaction to the rubber/vinyl watch bands that Casio used on its plastic watches. I had never heard of anyone having a reaction, which was sort of a red + itchy rash, but somehow I did. Cleaned the bands off and everything, detergent, alcohol, and so forth. Looked for replacement bands, no luck (I see now that there are a number, including metal). So I went with a Stainless Steel watch, and that worked, no rash.

Anyway, I do realize that I'm not the typical consumer, and I love the accuracy of Casios, but they really make a LOT of watches I do not like. Big clunky things (like the above or the Pathfinder series) that weigh a ton and get in the way. Even their smaller watches seem to have a lot of lettering, rather garish colors, etc., etc. But I suppose that's where the market must be, you sure see a lot of them. When I was out yesterday, a teenager stopped by, priced a plastic watch, I think the color was sort of a darkish blue, could be some father today is opening up a Father's day present, trying to smile and say "Thank you! Just what I wanted!" while wondering how long he'd have to wear it before "losing" it. Or maybe it's what they asked for in the first, place, who knows these days.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

pwjone1 said:


> OK, went to the Mall and made the rounds, and looking at the Casio that was pointed to before, which I believe is roughly:
> ...
> GW5600J-1 - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO
> 
> ...


OK, then you probably want GWM5600 - it is slightly smaller/thinner than GW5600 and has both day and date and also has radio-sync outside US:


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

You're probably right, looks pretty close to meting requirements. While shopping, I couldn't find one of those, but did find:








GWM5610B-1 - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO

Which I guess is the newer model, it's a multi-band 6 instead of a 5 (adds China), kind of a shinier black, but I have to say, it was one of the most difficult to read displays (kind of a neon green with silver/black letters) I've ever seen. Kind of have to get it oriented just right, to read. I guess it's a diver watch (200M), maybe it makes sense in that environment. but not so much in air (perhaps it's better outside). I included the picture from the Amazon web site, because that looks exactly what the watch really looks like in person, most of the time. The Casio web site, looks readable, it's mostly not.

They didn't have the older GW5600 in stock, but it looked like they could order it, and it is still out on the internet, so maybe that's an option. The hh:mm digits are a bit smaller, if it's the same size as the GWM5610B-1, then I'd like. The watch I have now has bigger digits.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I guess I should add, for completeness, that I also saw another multi-band 6 watch:








GWX5600B-7 - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO

That was kind of OK, the wave thing at the top is some sort of tide/moon thing (which I'd have near zero usage for), but you get the day + mm/dd + hh:mm:ss, and though the digits are not quite as large as I'd like, they were somewhat readable. The reverse light on black is definitely not as easily read as the dark digits on light of normal LCD screens, so that's a problem (but no where as bad as the silver/black on neon green watch mentioned previously). And the white case looks, well, kind of iPod-ish. I realize it's a style statement, etc., but I guess I just prefer something a bit more understated.

I realize that Casio is just doing what sells, probably they have all sorts of market studies and certainly sales feedback, saying this is what's working. But this all doesn't really work for me. The multi-band 6 sounds like a nice feature, but for some reason, it appears Casio doesn't currently import any that have easily readable displays. Very strange.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, should have qualified that, there was another Multi-band 6 available, but it was one of the big+clunky ones.

Also, I notices, there's a GWM5610B-1 discussion here already at:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casi...k-watch-gwm5610b-1-questions-info-501895.html

they seem to like it, but for me, that was one nearly unreadable watch. To each there own.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

With a bit more web searching, does look like Casio does make a readable variant of the Multi-Band 6 G-Shock 5600 series:

SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | CASIO G shock GW-5000-1JF MULTI BAND 6 JAPAN MADE

or

ORIGIN - LINE UP - [G-SHOCK.jp] (top couple)

Doesn't look like Casio exports them though, for whatever reason.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

See also (no affiliation):

Amazon.com: Casio GWM5600-1 G-shock Watch, Black Multiband, Atomic for Men: Casio: Watches

Amazon.com: Casio Men's DW5600E-1V G-Shock Classic Digital Watch: Casio: Watches


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's the more or less current equivalent of the Nike Sport watches that I used to use when running:








The advantages with a watch like this are:


Huge digits (easy to read at a glance)
Angle makes it easier to read without bringing arm to 90 degrees
Band has slits or openings (breathes)
Various running support type functionality
I'm not sure Nike is all that much in the market, and ultimately I traded for the accuracy of an Atomic watch, but I sure miss the huge digits.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Kind of looks like Casio still makes this watch, or maybe more accurately a multiband 5 equivalent, but over in Europe. Found this link:

Radio Controlled Gentleman - Watch - Products - CASIO








WV-59DE-1AVEF

So a bit better than my old Casio. I like the bigger digits this one offers. Have to ponder if ordering it in the UK or something makes sense.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

How about the Casio AE1000W or the Casio DB-E30? I've owned both watches and both are fairly small and the digits are large. Neither is atomic but AE1000W has a 10 year battery and the DB-E30 uses the large capacity solar battery Casio uses in the Frogman. Forum member Sedi, has reviewed both watches, with losts of pictures, in the G Shock forum. A search for his threads will lead you to the reviews.

The digital Timex Expedition watches have large digits.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks, my preference is for an Atomic (or GPS), something that's accurate within a second or two over long periods of time. Always saw the watches that did not resync with an external source drift too far for my tastes.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I believe I have seen Radio controlled timex watches .Ithink they were in the Iron man line but if you did not find them on the TIMEX site they are probably not on offer.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

James Haury said:


> I believe I have seen Radio controlled timex watches .Ithink they were in the Iron man line but if you did not find them on the TIMEX site they are probably not on offer.


Well, the Timex site is not the best organized thing in the world, and I really don't require Atomic (GPS would be fine), but yes, I couldn't find any current Atomic offerings from Timex (other then what I posted already). Shame, really, as I don't really think Casio "gets" the large digit/read at a glance thing, excepting maybe in their very large watch styles. Timex watches are much more easily read. But I want a watch that's accurate, hence the quandry.


----------



## kirbysdl (Jun 9, 2011)

Btw, I have similar needs and started a similar thread. However, small size is not such a concern for me, as I explain in the thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/digital-watch-best-date-time-display-550487.html

I think the main problem is that the main atomic watch maker is Casio. Yes other makers make a couple of styles, but nothing in the same price range and product selection of Casio. With that in mind, you're going to get the huge case small face problem, which naturally leads to smaller digits. One of the top contenders for me is the MTG910, very similar to your 900. It's ugly as sin but does all of what I want and has somewhat reasonably sized HH:MM digits.

If you decide on something, please post your thoughts! =)


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Catalin said:


> See also (no affiliation):
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio GWM5600-1 G-shock Watch, Black Multiband, Atomic for Men: Casio: Watches
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's DW5600E-1V G-Shock Classic Digital Watch: Casio: Watches


The GWM5600-1 looks interesting, but I think not the DW5600E-1V, as the latter doesn't appear to be atomic/solar. I know one of the reviewers for the DW5600E-1V said they thought atomic was a gimmick, there's was only a few seconds off, but my experience is otherwise (and this is with Casios). Crystal oscillators can vary, weather and temperature, and the Casio site:

DW5600E-1V - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO

quotes +/- 15 seconds per month. Now, I realize, Atomics can vary the same amount, but it gets zero'd as soon as you time sync. And I have the $s, otherwise a $15 digital would be fine. In fact, the cheaper watches appear to frequently be easier to read than the more expensive:










W800H-1V next to GWM5600-1 next to F201WA-1AV (all from Casio web site). I realize that the GWM56001- here is a smaller image, and we have a 3 row vs. 2 row LCD, but look how much bigger the hh:mm digits are on the W800H-1V. Even the 2 row LCD F201WA-1AV has bigger digits. Not sure why, but maybe because the lower end Casios are up against Timex, which seems to be differentiating with easier to read displays (big digits, high contrast). Armitron also. Both of the cheaper Casios appear to have a bigger LCD area, which runs a little counter, you'd expect better Solar capability with a bigger screen. But the cheaper watches, for whatever reason, have bigger digits.

The GWM5600-1 is probably otherwise an almost perfect watch for me, meets most of the core requirements, is affordable plus has some nice aspects outside of the core, but three things are holding me back:


HH:MM smaller than I'd prefer
Cannot seem to find one locally to look at/buy
Multiband 5 (I'd prefer 6, but there are few in the U.S.)

Might buy it anyway, nothing is perfect.


----------



## kirbysdl (Jun 9, 2011)

You have to understand that a solar cell takes up room under the crystal/window, and that the better battery charging performance you want, the bigger the exposed solar cell area must be. Some Casio solars can charge from 0 to full in under 24 hours worth of direct sunlight exposure, or well over twice that. So if Casio were to create a solar watch that has a huge active display area, it would either be in a huge case or take near constant exposure to sunlight to keep it charged, which makes power management even more annoying than changing a battery every year or two.

The more I think about it, the more I'd be fine with a battery powered watch, as long as the average battery lifetime is 3+ years. Between atomic and solar, I'd value the atomic sync more. As I wrote in my thread, I'm also looking for large digits relative to overall watch size, which Casio doesn't seem to do well or often at all. poo.

EDIT: You're also comparing G-Shock to non-G. G-Shocks always have big bulky bumpers around the crystal, which further reduces active display area relative to case size. When you combine that padding with the need for a solar cell, it isn't surprising to see that similarly sized watches will have vastly different active display areas.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

kirbysdl said:


> EDIT: You're also comparing G-Shock to non-G. G-Shocks always have big bulky bumpers around the crystal, which further reduces active display area relative to case size. When you combine that padding with the need for a solar cell, it isn't surprising to see that similarly sized watches will have vastly different active display areas.


It's true, it's a little unfair to compare G-Shock with non-G-Shock. I was actually never wedded to the need for a G-shock, seems kind of overkill (good portion of digitals are well nigh indestructible in terms of the number of Gs they'll survive), although obviously, I owned one prior to me current watch (which is failing, hence the thread). Granted, I liked the face being nearly indestructible, that's kind of nice, but my experience is that (usually plastic) watch band was the weakest link, those were the things that were always failing on me, and the likelihood of me hitting the watch with a hammer, diving down to 200M, or whatever, well, I'd be worried more about myself surviving those sorts of tests. Sort of like the old Timex, "Take's a lickin' and keeps on tickin'" advertisements. The watched survived ma'am, but your husband is dead. But still, if one of the G-Shocks had big digits for reasonable size, I'd have already have bought another one. I'm fine if the face is a little bit bigger for the digits to be big enough to read at a glance. What I don't like is a huge watch with a lot of extra this and thats.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

How about an ana-digi or purely analogue watch? Those are often easier to read at a glance. Maybe a GW-2500 or GW-3500/3000? The GW-2500 is smaller however. Or maybe an AWG-100/110?
The digital Multiband 6 watches all have about the same digit size.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## kirbysdl (Jun 9, 2011)

I know that analogs have bigger display elements more easily identified at a distance, but I was wondering what digital options were available when I made my thread. Apparently, not many (that also fit the other requirements).

In spite of the MTG910 being pretty darn close to what I want, the overall design of the display is unfortunately typical of Casio: lots of whizbang indicators and elements that are way more prominent than they need to be. The vast majority of the time when I look at my watch, I just want time and/or date. Sure it would be useful to know if the rechargeable battery is low, but I don't need a dedicated multiple-segment battery display. Any maybe it would be useful to know if an automatic atomic sync was unsuccessful for a month straight, but I don't need a dedicated multi-level signal display. 

In short, Casio designs are like Android smartphones. I want an iPhone-style watch. Apple is obsessively dedicated to both user experience as well as technology. I was hoping Casio would do as much for the former as it does for the latter.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

G-Shocks were never just about "time at a glance" and "sober" design. They are playful - sometimes to the brink of unuseability - but that's part of the fun. You might wanna look at the Pathfinders - they often have a much more straightforward approach.
This one is my Casio with the largest digits (PRW-1200):

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










but the watch itself is huge, too (50 mm diameter).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## kirbysdl (Jun 9, 2011)

I get that the design of the G-Shocks is purposeful, and clearly they have a lot of fans for good reason. However, I'd just like to see a little more on the opposite end of the spectrum, and posts here imply I'm not the only one.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sedi said:


> The digital Multiband 6 watches all have about the same digit size.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


There is at least one Multiband 6 watch with larger digits (PAW2000T-7):

PAW2000T-7 - Pathfinder - Timepiece - Products - CASIO










Not a small watch or anything, certainly not cheap, but the digits are of a size that they can probably be read at a glance, and everything is there (hh:mm ss, day, mm/dd).

So lets see how the PAW2000T-7 does on the original desired characteristics list:

1. Small as possible - *No*, not small at all 
2. Shows Time (hh:mm:ss) date (mm/dd) and day (Mon, Tue, Wed....) - yes
3. Has at least the time in a reasonably big digits (easy to read) - yes
4. Is Highly accurate (Atomic/Radio, or GPS, or...) -yes (Atomic)

5. Water resistant - yes (100M)
6. International (multi-band) - yes - Multiband 6
7. Solar recharging - yes

So 6 out of 7 isn't bad, but I kind of hate losing #1.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

kirbysdl said:


> I know that analogs have bigger display elements more easily identified at a distance, but I was wondering what digital options were available when I made my thread. Apparently, not many (that also fit the other requirements).
> ...
> 
> In short, Casio designs are like Android smartphones. I want an iPhone-style watch. Apple is obsessively dedicated to both user experience as well as technology. I was hoping Casio would do as much for the former as it does for the latter.


When I began this thread, it was more to get a Digital watch. I realize this is all a personal preference thing, but I actually find digital watches easier to read than analog. I've always wondered a bit why so many (perhaps a majority?) still buy analog watches, or some mixed bag where the date or a key element was displayed digitally. I guess maybe it is a bit easier to figure out how much time you have to the hour, in rough terms. But if someone asks you the time, and you have an analog watch (particularly one of the Movados), you really don't know all that exactly. Seemed to defeat the purpose of having a watch in the first place.

I have much the same quandary with car speedometers. It eludes me why they're not all digital. Speed limit signs are digital, that must be at some level easier to read quickly, at a glance, or they'd be analog. I have driven cars with digital speed displays, that was actually quite nice. Corvette. Picture the police officer going "Do you know just how fast you were going?", and me being able to say "Well, yes, I actually do!" Heads-up display would be even cooler. Maybe someday it will be little digits on my Sunglasses or something.

Which I suppose then goes back to the basic question of why one wears a watch in the first place. Some people hate them, never would wear one. Some buy big Bling type jewelry things, kind of a statement "I have $s!". I'm OK with that. But I wear a watch to tell the time. The better it does that, and is otherwise out of the way, the better the watch. The G-Shock line, and I own one (am wearing it now) is fine, but I bought it because the digits are big and it's atomic, etc. And in general, a watch that holds up to a lot of Gs, and is reasonably water resistant, nothing wrong with that. I'll admit, I don't understand Analog G-shocks, seems like you build this nice sturdy thing, and put little watch hands on it that can break easily, kind of defeats the purpose. But I suppose the reason that Casio makes all the various models is that customers buy them. And making a watch red or blue or purple or whatever, if you can charge more for them and get it, is not a bad idea. But it's just not for me. I don't think I've ever owned a watch that wasn't Black, Silver, or Gold in color. I mostly bought a watch because the old one quick working. The first digital watch I had was a TI LED:

Texas Instruments Watch (11)

Black. But that LED watch actually taught me three things:


You cannot unobrusively see the time if you have to push a button
A watch you cannot "see" outdoors is pretty useless
Buy stock in battery companies

And those are not bad things to remember even today. How would the TI watch comapre against my criteria, let's see:

1. Small as possible - yes
2. Shows Time (hh:mm:ss) date (mm/dd) and day (Mon, Tue, Wed....) - no
3. Has at least the time in a reasonably big digits (easy to read) - no
4. Is Highly accurate (Atomic/Radio, or GPS, or...) - no
5. Water resistant - yes (giving it the benefit)
6. International (multi-band) - no
7. Solar recharging - no

So 2 out of 7, not so good. The watch I'm wearing is 5 out of 7, so things have progressed, one of the watches above (the Pathfinder) was 6 out of 7. Still searching for 7 out of 7 though.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Interesting question posed, actually, I mean digital vs. analogue time ......I am the opposite....(maybe due to my age ). I was brought up with analogue time for my generation. (like Imperial measurement vs. metric  )......
It always puzzled me why I could not wear total digital watches all the time! Then I read a book regarding brain mapping and the left/right brain functions. Seems the left brain controls logic, math, linear functioning etc. and the right brain is holistic, artistic. 
You hint at this when you mentioned that reading an analogue dial quickly gives the watch wearer the overall peripheral view of time in relation to the actual hands time. (my theory! haha!)
So, for instance, when I am driving and take a quick glance at the watch on the wrist, or even the digital dashboard clock, analogue time registers faster in my brain than linear digital time! 
Now, Seiko, back in 1992, had 2 of their design engineers create the SUS analogue line of watches for the then current youth generation who were weaned on DIGITAL time. The engineers wanted to design their SUS dials as simply and clearly as possible etc etc.....
SO, it seems that normality of either digital or analogue time reading is generation specific haha! My solution now is to have Ana-Digital models in the collection (for instance the Omega X-33). I just bought the PRG 240 and love it, of course. I have owned in the past the PRG40 and 2 PRG80Ys too.....


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

pwjone1 said:


> There is at least one Multiband 6 watch with larger digits (PAW2000T-7)


I was referring to the G-Shocks - the Pathfinders have much bigger digits in most cases. But the newer G-Shock Multiband 6 models don't differ much in that aspect. That's why I suggested an ana-digi or analogue one.
PAW-2000 would be a good choice probably - it's on my wish list, too.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

pwjone1 said:


> Kind of looks like Casio still makes this watch, or maybe more accurately a multiband 5 equivalent, but over in Europe. Found this link:
> 
> Radio Controlled Gentleman - Watch - Products - CASIO
> 
> ...


Let's for the sake of argument rate the WV-59DE-1AVE (even though technically it's not a U.S. watch, but it's available in Europe, and does support the U.S. atomic clock, and there are grey-market variants available here):










From the web-site:

Dimensions: approx. 48,30mm x 39,00mm x 12,50mm (H x W x D)
Weight: approx. 82,00 g

1. Small as possible - yes (well small enough anyway)
2. Shows Time (hh:mm:ss) date (mm/dd) and day (Mon, Tue, Wed....) - yes
3. Has at least the time in a reasonably big digits (easy to read) - yes
4. Is Highly accurate (Atomic/Radio, or GPS, or...) - yes 
5. Water resistant - yes (50M)
6. International (multi-band) - yes (Multiband 5)
7. Solar recharging - no

So not so bad actually, another 6 out of 7 watch. And where it misses the target is in the Solar charging area, which was a fairly low criterion for me, down the list. The first criterion, small as possible, is kind of subjective. This is not the smallest watch going, but it is certainly smaller than the Pathfinders. Not the lightest watch either, but certainly lighter than a metal G-Shock or Pathfinder. And it's fairly unobtrusive, you could wear this with a suit and it would look reasonable (although in my case I have a TAG Heuer that's probably the better "dress" watch, mostly sits in the closet though -and yes it's analog - received it as an award). Lots more unobtrusive and smaller than about half the G-Shock line, which can range into the pretty big and gaudy end of the spectrum. I'd not get the G-shock protection, face is a little less scratch resistant, it's Multiband 5 instead of 6, and the battery life is fairly short (about 2 years), so as with any watch, there are certain compromises.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

OK, for completeness, let me rate what I think is the closest G-Shock model, in terms of meeting requirements. This one is actually over in Japan, GW-S56001JF, kind of expensive and tough to get into the U.S., but it does support the U.S. atomic clock, and their are grey-market resellers, so feasible to get at some level:










Google Translate

Size (H × W × D) Mass /: 46.7 × 43.2 × 12.7mm/47g

and then against the criteria:

1. Small as possible - yes (well small enough anyway)
2. Shows Time (hh:mm:ss) date (mm/dd) and day (Mon, Tue, Wed....) - yes
3. Has at least the time in a reasonably big digits (easy to read) - no (but close)
4. Is Highly accurate (Atomic/Radio, or GPS, or...) - yes 
5. Water resistant - yes (200M)
6. International (multi-band) - yes (Multiband 6)
7. Solar recharging - yes

So another 6 out of 7 criteria watch. The criterion missed, #3, big digits, it's actually somewhat close on, the digits look to be reasonable mid-sized. I am not quite sure what to make of the Carbon Fibre watch band, I've had the Casio plastic (resin) bands give out on me, pretty regularly happens 2 years in and the "rot" is fairly infamous, so this watch might not have that drawback, but with all the printing on the band, it's pretty gaudy. I get a rash+reaction too to the resin bands, but that I think is fairly atypical, and the band is in any case replaceable these days, Casio or some other manufacturers', so my particular problem can be worked around, but this watch might solve it up front. And for a G-Shock, it's actually fairly small and thin (12.7mm), and light (47g). Light and shock resistant, while not on my criteria list, are definitely nice-to-haves. Multiband 6 I also see as a plus, while the vast majority of my time is in the U.S., with some travel to Europe, I would at some point like to get to Japan and China (and we seem to be at work dealing with China more and more, might get sent at some point, one poor guy I work with got about 8 hours notice before going, but I'm hoping for something more touristy or at least leisurely), and it's getting to be more and more an international world we live in.

Anyway, this would definitely be a watch to consider, 6 out of 7 criteria, and close on the one that misses. It would be more solidly in the running, if Casio just brought it into the U.S. (and it was consequently a bit more reasonably priced).


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

There is this G-Shock model:










G3011F-1V - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO

44.3 x 46.4 x 15.1mm / 65.4g

G3011F-1V, and I include it here because it has medium-size digits. It shows that Casio can make one. Now, at the moment, that's kind of past tense (as with quite a number of watches on the Casio site, vendors are mostly listing out-of-stock).

1. Small as possible - yes (benefit of doubt, a bit thick)
2. Shows Time (hh:mm:ss) date (mm/dd) and day (Mon, Tue, Wed....) - yes
3. Has at least the time in a reasonably big digits (easy to read) - yes
4. Is Highly accurate (Atomic/Radio, or GPS, or...) - no
5. Water resistant - yes
6. International (multi-band) - no
7. Solar recharging - no

So a 4 out of 7 watch, and there are other watches that come closer to meeting requirements. But it's a bit frustrating that the bulk of the Casio line, particularly G-Shocks, don't have the bigger, easier to read digits. There's just this model, and a small number of others, here's another one:










DW56RTB-7 - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO

50.2 x 43.0 x 13.4mm / 52g

Which is a 3-line or row display. Digits look reasonably readable, albeit not particularly big, so probably a lower criteria watch, but nonetheless, showing that Casio has cases to have a Big digit watch, even in the G-Shock standard line.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

pwjone1 said:


> There is this G-Shock model:


Yep, probably the biggest digits on any G:









If you consider non-atomic, too - the G-7600 has big digits and a very good contrast (probably the best in my collection, apart from the green display G-7710C-3):









Here's a comparison with the G-8000 which also has a very high contrast and big digits (both of those watches are rather small for a G-Shock):









cheers, Sedi


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, both of those would be quite acceptable, if Casio would just bring out an Atomic version.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

It's your call but let me tell you, if you restrict yourself to solar/atomic models you will miss a good portion of the best, most interesting, most legible digital watches out there. 


cheers


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

cal..45 said:


> It's your call but let me tell you, if you restrict yourself to solar/atomic models you will miss a good portion of the best, most interesting, most legible digital watches out there.
> 
> cheers


True enough.

I suppose any watch is a trade-off, and you have to decide what combination of features are the most important. For me, one of the most important (top 3) is accuracy, and while Atomic isn't the only way to achieve it, it does the job. People will argue, it's only off 15 seconds a month, and I suppose realistically for most situations that's fine. But I'm not the best at remembering to correct the time. And I like to be able to walk into a meeting, have someone say "You're late!", and be able to glance at the watch and say "No, I'm on time!" So to me, the watch should be reasonable size (small as possible and still get the rest done), easy to read at a glance, and accurate. The rest are kind of nice-to-haves, including Solar.

In fact, throw out the accuracy requirement (which I'm somewhat arbitrarily equating to within a second or so), and I submit that while it expands the breadth of your search, it isn't necessarily going to be a Casio that you pick. Even if you like the Casio "look". When I was out trying to find some Casio's, I stumbled into this watch:










A Timex, if you look close, but tell me at first glance you didn't think G-Shock. Even says Shock on the watch band:-s And ironically, it has the very thing Caiso isn't big on, i.e. the big hh:mm digits so that it's easy to read. I'd buy this watch, if it was atomic (and well, maybe not purple  ) But I guess copying says G-Shock is successful.

But anyway, I tend to value function over style, my current watch is pretty ugly, but it's dead accurate, to each his own. Don't get me wrong, if someone made one that had the function and looked good, I'd buy that. Kind of amazed the watch designers haven't gotten rid of the buttons in favor of gestures on a touch screen, that would look nice, and as long as it had some external time source to resync with, accurate. Probably Apple or someone will come out with something like that, reasonable price, and own the market, ala iPod/iPad. All of our current watches will looked like our grandfather bought them.b-)


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone by any chance ordered a watch from Amazon UK, for shipment to the US? I'm wondering how the VAT+import duties thing work.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I see that Caiso Japan brought out a new series of watches, aimed at exercise, but Multiband 6, plus pretty easy to read:

526565._xfImport[/ATTACH]
http://www.casio.co.jp/release/2011/0921_stw-1000/]ãƒšãƒ¼ã‚¸ã�Œã�¿ã�¤ã�‹ã‚Šã�¾ã�›ã‚" - CASIO

Size (H × W × D) Mass /: 46.7 × 43.2 × 12.7mm/47g

and then against the criteria:

1. Small as possible - yes (well small enough anyway, smaller than some of the G-Shocks)
2. Shows Time (hh:mm:ss) date (mm/dd) and day (Mon, Tue, Wed....) - yes (or at least probably, no pics of that)
3. Has at least the time in a reasonably big digits (easy to read) - yes 
4. Is Highly accurate (Atomic/Radio, or GPS, or...) - yes 
5. Water resistant - yes (10 bar)
6. International (multi-band) - yes (Multiband 6)
7. Solar recharging - yes

So the question would be, if/when Casio would export to the U.S.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Another link:

STW-1000-1JF -


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

I'm very interested in that model too. It has the same functions as the W-S200/220 plus added atomic reception - the W-S200/220 has IMO one of the best current modules in a Casio. I think the STW-1000 is the first atomic controlled runner's watch. The W-S200/220 is also interesting since it has the same functions and is much cheaper - no atomic reception though:









cheers, Sedi


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

The Japanese Casio website does say it's the first atomic in the exercise/running line. Looks like Casio is doing a lot of the Atomic/Multiband 6 toward the top of their various lines on the new watches, which is goodness.

It will be _interesting_ to see when and if Casio gets its U.S. announcements in order. I guess the Tsuami must have really impacted them, as they seem to be running way late in the year (they still have the spring-summer catalog up, for instance) at announcing the fall-winter (i.e. Christmas) line. Most of the recent announcements in the U.S. have been marketing fluff, Ke$ha type stuff, little temporary things to keep sales going. Probably works to some degree, but not for those of us that want an accurate + easy to read watch. Still, the projected output rate is so low, that they may not be bringing this line over to the U.S., we'll just have to wait and see. If they don't get it all announced and in the pipeline soon, they risk missing Christmas, which is with Father's day probably the biggest watch selling time of the year in the U.S., though I suppose the back-to-school was also potentially big. Still, it's getting tougher to find Casio, so much is just out of stock, that you wonder what's going on.


----------



## DemolitionMan (Aug 25, 2009)

Fascinating thread...We are the few, the proud, the horologically challanged.

Sorry I don't have data to add but I hear what you are saying OP.
I am also in pursuit of a watch that meets 6 of 7 (not #1) of your criteria plus others, just for accuracy and time reference for my other timepieces.
I hope you find your perfect "7" and let us know what it is.

Sedi that W-S200/220 is really sweet, too bad it's not atomic...maybe they'll add it next gen.

Rafa


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

The thing I don't "get", is why someone would want a big watch. Big TV, sure. Big diamond, if you're the recipient, sure. Various other things in _big_ are all good. But watch, no, I just don't understand that. The dial face needs to be big enough to read easily, big digits help a lot there, I loved those old Nike watches with the big, read at a glance digits. They were great when running, easy to see when your arm was joggling around a bit. And I can appreciate that to get some shock protection, maybe the watch needs to be bigger. And shock protection, to a certain point, makes sense, although if something is enough force to break my arm, whether the old watch is still ticking is probably the least of my concerns. But beyond being big enough to read easily, seems to me a watch (and the watch band) should be as absolutely unobtrusive as possible. If I were buying analogs, the Skagens make a lot of sense to me. I don't know why nobody does thin digitals, haven't really seen much below about 10mm, for some reason, seems like it should be very feasible. Digitals are pretty bullet-proof when you get down to it, add a good non-scratch crystal to that, and I think you're done. But I suppose this is all kind of sacrilegious in a G-shock forum, so sorry about that. The _irony_ of course is that I do own and wear a G-shock, so you can not particularly like big watches and end up with one. And I cannot dispute that I see a ton of G-shocks out there, in all their plastic multi-color nearly-unreadable-digits glory, so the consumer gets what the consumer wants. But a big honking watch is not something this particular customer wants. To each his own, I guess.

Anyway, I see the Casio STW-1000-1JF has gone on pre-order from the various sites that supply Japanese watches to the U.S., right at $150, so it may not be long until I buy one, U.S. variant available, or not. I noticed the new section on the Japanese site seemed to have a number of similar faced watches, so it must be the base module for a number of variations.

Here's a link:

新製品情報 - 時計 - CASIO
and one as an example:









This variant is not atomic, but is Solar. What's interesting to me is how Casio seems to take a base module or face or two, put it in a whole variety of cases, bands, tweaks the colors on the face. Of course, some end up in pretty garish colors, and the faces are not that easy to read, but people buy them apparently. Fascinating.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

pwjone1 said:


> æ-°è£½å"�æƒ&#8230;å.± - æ™‚è¨ˆ - CASIO
> and one as an example:
> 
> View attachment 540439


I looked at this one in a store just yesterday - I really like it - the digits are nice and crisp but it is about the same size as a DW-6900.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## ScurvyLubber (Mar 31, 2008)

Surprisingly I don't think I've read here that anyone recommends a Timex 1440. Undoubtedly the largest boldest digits on any digital watch that I have ever owned. For a whopping $14 USD at the local Tar-get. I may have to get another one or three. It's not a whiz bang ABC and has it's own peculiar shortcomings but for a small light beater with GREAT legibility I am very pleased. It beats out any of my MTG g shocks and even my GW300. The GW300 is hard to beat for large legible digits but this little $14 jobber wins by a country mile. I've spent more on lunch. 

ScurvyLubber


----------



## Rev Fred (Mar 23, 2010)

pwjone1 said:


> There is at least one Multiband 6 watch with larger digits (PAW2000T-7):
> 
> PAW2000T-7 - Pathfinder - Timepiece - Products - CASIO
> 
> ...


I think this watch is actually a 7/7. You say it fails because it is too large. Agreed, 50mm wide is big, but it is very slim at 11mm. It is marketted as a slim watch for the feature set.

When considering the G3011F-1V - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO you said this was an acceptable size and gave it a tick, but this is only 4mm narrower, and 50 per cent thicker.

I think being 11mm deep would make the 2000 very comfortable.

BTW - I am in the UK, so if you want I can buy a watch over here and send it to you as a Christmas present, to avoid charges etc etc.


----------



## pwjone1 (Jun 18, 2011)

ScurvyLubber said:


> Surprisingly I don't think I've read here that anyone recommends a Timex 1440. Undoubtedly the largest boldest digits on any digital watch that I have ever owned. For a whopping $14 USD at the local Tar-get. I may have to get another one or three. It's not a whiz bang ABC and has it's own peculiar shortcomings but for a small light beater with GREAT legibility I am very pleased. It beats out any of my MTG g shocks and even my GW300. The GW300 is hard to beat for large legible digits but this little $14 jobber wins by a country mile. I've spent more on lunch.
> 
> ScurvyLubber


Not Atomic. Digits are nice and big, and $15 is a good price, but hard to know how accurate it would be.


----------

